# thanks MBT for hosting the SEC CHAMPIONSHIP



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

JUST WANTED TOTAKE A MINUTE TO THANKS FRITZ AND JIM FOR LETTING US USE THE SHOP FOR THE FLORIDA/ALABAMA GAME. EVERYONE HAD A GREAT TIME...SOME MORE THAN OTHERS...ALWAYS GREAT FOOD AND FRIENDS.

OH, AND.........................GO GATORS

CHEERS


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I think you mean the First (and Last) Annual MBT SEC Party. We left the shop mostly intact. 

J/K...thanks Jim and Fritz. It wasa great time. It would have been better if Alabama had won, but oh well, can't win em all. :letsdrink


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

It only took a couple of hours to clean up this morning with no long term damage done. As the stories start to surface, I'd like everyone to know that they're all probably true.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Sean...who drank your bottle of patron and was rootin for the wrong team????? Hee hee


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

the person who gets the award for consumption of an ungodly amount of patron is pensacola's own big fat rich.

he says he had to watch the game over for lack of recollection of any events that had happened.

he was as fun to watch as the game


----------

